# Why has CM Punk's In-ring Work regressed so badly?



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk has good psychology. I really like it. I like his in ring moves too. The botches on the ropes, if you ask me, was Punk trying to pretend he might be drunk. That's the way I took it.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't noticed a difference. I think you're smoking something.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

He was playing the character of CM Drunk at Extreme Rules. But yeah, he does botch a fair bit. People love to put down his MITB match with Cena due to a couple of botches. I remember two of them (crossbody and senton into powerbomb), both of which are mostly Punk's fault.

He can still put on quality matches, though. That's the most important thing.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

His In-ring has clearly regressed. Compare his matches he had 2-3 years before to his current work in the ring.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

I dont think he was playing "CM drunk" in the middle of the fucking match. He was sloppy as usual. 

But yeah, his work has regressed. His matches are rather boring these days. The guy needs to work on his cardio imo.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

He's a little sloppy from time to time. However, he still has a good list of PPV matches during this WWE title reign against Del Rio, Ziggler, Henry and Jericho.


----------



## Caponex75 (Jan 17, 2007)

Regressed? I honestly didn't give a f^#% about Punk's matches previous to last year or let me word that properly, I don't even think he was consistently great like he is now. Sloppy isn't bad if he is busting out great matches every show he wrestles on.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

He's a bit sloppy but he's still a top five worker in the company.

I'm a bit disappointed he's gotten rid of a few of his older moves such as the spinning back fist (haven't seen it much lately), and the welcome to chicago motherfucker (I think it's a butterfly suplex backbreaker?) but I like the addition of the elbow drop and the head kick is nice.

Sloppiness doesn't bother me unless it's constant or fucks up the match. Neither of which I see in Punk's ring work.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

His feud/matches with Jericho were not as good as marks ecpected tbh.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

So because he lost his balance while standing on a couple of ropes before jumping fifteen fucking feet onto a table he sucks now? Internet at its finest, ladies and gents.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

I think he always sucked if I'm honest. Selling is the only good thing about him.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Like everyone else has or will say, he's sloppy, but his psychology is fine. The guy still tends to end up having the best match of the night and a few little botches here and there don't hurt that at all. 

I don't understand why some people cry so much over small slip-ups. It's a second or two of disappointment at most, if you even bother to take it that way. I'd take a sloppy worker with a great mind for ring-work over a crisp, formulaic wrestler any day.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> He's a bit sloppy but he's still a top five worker in the company.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed he's gotten rid of a few of his older moves such as the spinning back fist (haven't seen it much lately), and the welcome to chicago motherfucker (I think it's a butterfly suplex backbreaker?) but I like the addition of the elbow drop and the head kick is nice.
> 
> Sloppiness doesn't bother me unless it's constant or fucks up the match. Neither of which I see in Punk's ring work.


Pretty much this. He still as great in-ring psychology and a story-teller which are the main parts of putting on a good match. The "sloppiness" comes in in the execution part of certain moves from time to time. To me that doesn;t take anything away from the matches themselves. I can see a bit of a regression possibly, but nothing significant to be honest.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

he is a bit sloppy but it does not bother me since it does not really affect the match 
i still enjoy all of his matches if he isnt fighting the miz


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Mr Eagles said:


> I haven't noticed a difference. I think you're smoking something.


Not even in the gif the OP posted, the MITB match and the countless times he's fucked up the GTS and Macho Man Elbow Drop? Christ. 

I like Punk as much as the next guy and he's an easy top 5 worker in the company, but to say he doesn't botch at all and he's not sloppy is just being blind. He's got a great mind for constructing matches and getting the crowd to pop at the finishing part of the match, but he really should think about changing up his moveset a bit.

Less is more in Punk's case. Replacing moves like the GTS, Elbow Drop and Springboard Clothesline for something easy to pull off would really help him out as he gets older. I'd hate to see what a GTS from Punk would look like in 5 years time that's why I'd like to see him change it before the move becomes synonymous with him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Seemed like he was wearing boots at Extreme Rules, the top rope was rather wet and the turnbuckle padding being taken off the adjacent turnbuckle when he was climbing for the elbowdrop to the table screwed with his balance some, too. I also can't think it's a sheer coincidence that he had a couple of "sloppy moments" in Chicago on pay-per-view just like he did in the match with Cena last year. He obviously gets (over)excited for a big match there and I supoose understandably so, within reason.

None of this is to say he won't be a bit sloppy from time to time because he will be, but I think this is the wrong case on which to hold a trial.

His elbowdrop usually doesn't look particularly good, as has been stated here in the past.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

A bit of sloppiness is fine and generally makes sense and can help sell a match. If he was consistantly fucking up and it was ruining his matches then there would be a problem.

However, it really doesn't help his "Best In The World" gimmick.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

He lost balance before taking a life threatening jump through a table.

Yeah real sloppy.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

In fairness, he did save it when he almost fell off the turnbuckle in that match. He kept his balance then sold injuries a little bit before doing the elbow drop, so I was fine with it. I think Jericho also saved it when he tripped over the top rope, so it also wasn't a horrific botch, but I can't remember. 

Like other people have said, he can still put on quality matches and still uses ring psychology though. Even though he can be sloppy he can usually save it and make a bad botch look passible. He's a pro at that, as opposed to others who just get up and repeat the spot, which is an awful way of saving a botch.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Not bothered by the od mistake now and again. Still doesn't change the fact that he is my favourite wrestler in the WWE today.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I think he's one of the best workers on the roster, he's not flawless but very few are. I think he's finally hit a streak of quality in ring opponents and some of his flaws are showing but for the most part he's been great.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I love how when he botches they all come of the woodwork... it's not that big of a deal and usually he flows perfectly through the botch to make it part of the match. 

Here's a hint to some of you... everyone botches. Even Jericho has done it.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Punk ain't never exactly been Chris Benoit in the ring, but he got a good sense of psychology n storytelling, which is important.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

faceface said:


> Like everyone else has or will say, he's sloppy, but his psychology is fine. The guy still tends to end up having the best match of the night and a few little botches here and there don't hurt that at all.
> 
> I don't understand why some people cry so much over small slip-ups. It's a second or two of disappointment at most, if you even bother to take it that way. I'd take a sloppy worker with a great mind for ring-work over a crisp, formulaic wrestler any day.



Yet if Cena does a small slip up, people would call him out for it being sloppy can't wrestle, blah, blah, blah. Punk's good in the ring, but he's not a wrestling god as some of his marks make him out to be. He's not exactly Bret Hart or Randy Savage in his prime out there


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Seemed like he was wearing boots at Extreme Rules, the top rope was rather wet and the turnbuckle padding being taken off the adjacent turnbuckle when he was climbing for the elbowdrop to the table screwed with his balance some, too. I also can't think it's a sheer coincidence that he had a couple of "sloppy moments" in Chicago on pay-per-view just like he did in the match with Cena last year. He obviously gets (over)excited for a big match there and I supoose understandably so, within reason.
> 
> None of this is to say he won't be a bit sloppy from time to time because he will be, but I think this is the wrong case on which to hold a trial.
> 
> His elbowdrop usually doesn't look particularly good, as has been stated here in the past.


That's my opinion pretty much, it looked like he was wearing different boots than usual. I can completely understand how wrestling in a title match on ppv in his town and in front of his family and friends would make him overexcited.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

Because he just doesn't give a fuck anymore, people will like him anyway since he's self proclaimed the best in the world.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Because he is the champ and has been having far more matches than he ever had before, on TV, PPVs and house shows, it a whole lot more demanding and has to take a lot more bumps and far more stipulation matches.

He is the champ he is main event or high card which means his matches are much linger and instead of having 4 minute filler matches he is having 25-30min important matches were the spotlight is on him.

He also said he would be a fighting champion and you only have to look at how many high profile matches he has had since last summer, he has proved himself to be a fighting champion and the reason I think he is superior to orton and cena is because of the amount of matches he has put on.

He has taken the Bret Hart route, and I think people should notice that he is probably the 2nd most talented in ring wrestler currently in the WWE because he the majority of his matches are great, he takes plenty of bumps and they are entertaining - I excuse his infrequent botches because he in the last year has most probably had more than double the amount of in ring time than any other Superstar.

Cena missed a few RAWs last year as well as he was rested a lot for Wrestlemania, CM Punk on the other hand has be putting on more than once match a night at every RAW, as well as dark main events. He is the champ so he plays the main event at house shows.

He has also had multiple feuds at once, he was taking on Del Rio and The Miz at the same time he was taking on Lauranitis, Swagger and Ziggler at the same time he was taking on Mark Henry and Jericho at the same time and also fit in there HHH, Cena, Nash and plenty more mid carders.

People should be applauding the fact that he puts his body on the line at the moment far more than any one else on the roster, how he manages to continue day after day is beyond me.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I really thought he was playing CM Drunk. Some incorporate their characters into the match. If that wasn't the plan then it was a good cover up or improv. It definitely fooled me.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> Because he is the champ and has been having far more matches than he ever had before, on TV, PPVs and house shows, it a whole lot more demanding and has to take a lot more bumps and far more stipulation matches.
> 
> He is the champ he is main event or high card which means his matches are much linger and instead of having 4 minute filler matches he is having 25-30min important matches were the spotlight is on him.
> 
> ...



You do realize its his job right?


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

maybe he wanted to show he was tired during the match cuz the match was so brutal that he lost his step cuz he was exhausted.....eih?????


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought his match with Jericho at ER was fantastic, unlike their WM match which was just above average. I also think that he had good chemistry with people like Henry and del rio . He is good in the ring and seems to be trying a lot and his matches have way more variety than the usual cena match for example .


----------



## Bah Gawd.. (May 7, 2012)

Cuz Punk has no muscle!!but Drew McIntyre has.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

probably cause he's a face again. IMO he's around the same level he was as a face in ECW, just slightly worse and more sloppy(probably due to not being hungry anymore and just coasting), but as a heel Punk was legit. He actually was top 5 workers, now, not so much. It's a combination of being a face and not being as hungry and eager to prove himself imo.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Vyed said:


> You do realize its his job right?


Yes of course I do, but he is in the ring far more than Cena and Orton are and taking far more risks.

Plus hes at the top and when your at the top the spotlights on you and a lot more people notice your mistakes.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

CM Punk is on one of the best in ring mean streaks in some time. 

Its a fight, it will get sloppy. 

Punk can say he did it on purpose due to the progression of the bout and you wouldn't be able to argue with him.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

He's learning how to work smarter, less is more.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

The odd botch is acceptable due to the ridiculous amount of time wrestlers are wrestling/on the road. He hasn't regressed at all and I agree with "just1998" when he said less is more, this is true, especially since his face turn.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

There's hardly any difference, but he's getting older and he's also working hurt a lot of the time now. Like I said in a previous thread, EVERYBODY can be sloppy, sometimes - even Bryan. Besides, I actually thought he slipped off the the top rope at ER on purpose, to sell the effects of the match, seeing as he landed on his feet - and not his front, like he did many years ago. Even if he did slip unintentionally, he covered it well, and it didn't affect the match, one iota.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

He's no Angle or Benoit in the ring, but he's a very talented wrestler. He might be a little bit sloppy in the ring these days, but he's still better than most of the current WWE roster. He's had good matches with Del Rio, Ziggler, Henry, and most recently Jericho. Expect a classic at Over the Limit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Because he making more money now


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

bigdog40 said:


> Yet if Cena does a small slip up, people would call him out for it being sloppy can't wrestle


I wouldn't.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

He's a bit sloppy in the ring sure, but he's still great and entertaining in the ring.

He's had really good title matches with a variety of opponents now. From his TLC with Miz/Del Rio to his singles match with Ziggler, his TV matches with Henry, his PPV matches with Cena and his PPV matches with Jericho. He's impressed. I think his matches as champion have been of much higher quality than Cena on his last title reign. I feel like I can count on him to deliver a good champinoship match which is what matters.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

The Arseache Kid said:


> A bit of sloppiness is fine and generally makes sense and can help sell a match. If he was consistantly fucking up and it was ruining his matches then there would be a problem.
> 
> However, it really doesn't help his "Best In The World" gimmick.


Yea. I thought it actually added to the psychology of the match more than anything else. I enjoyed his match at ER, definitely was the best match on the card for me.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Daniel Bryan will have the better performance but you all knew that already, right? YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Eh, so Punk's a little sloppy. Plenty of guys in the E screw up from time to time. Most of the time, Punk's botches don't take away from the match, and he doesn't hurt anybody so I'm fine with it. He may have changed up his moveset a bit but he consistently puts on good matches so I don't see any of this regression the OP's speaking of.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Our Punk Mate has got his hand on hefty dollars now. He is playing it safe for his own future, his in-ring work suffers from it.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

It happens as the top guy.

It's just magnified because Punk is under constant scrutiny. You have a huge segment of the IWC who doesn't want him as champ and will pick away at anything he does. 

As the top guy, your work becomes formulaic and not by choice. He even has the 5 moves of doom everybody gets on Cena for having, but that's the WWE style as annoying as it can be. On top that, live events/RAWs/PPVs/Media appearances as the face of the company take their toll.

Besides that, his selling and psychology is great. His ring work just isn't as pretty as some would like.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I think Punk just suffered from a string of bad luck of these things happening on TV.. Botches happen to every wrestler, all the time.. Probably once a week. Just most of the time their screw ups/slips happen at house shows unseen to the masses. The only thing that drives me up a wall with Punk (and I'm a fan of his) is he is awful at hiding his `talking'. When he's calling moves he's really obvious about it. 

I have a lot of respect for him and Vince.. Punk has been working his ass off since his resigning and working constantly. That's because Vince did what everyone wanted.. Let someone else run with the title for a bit.. He did it and Punk has done a great job during his run. What's he going on 6 months now of being `The Man' in the WWE?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

It hasn't. This "Punk's ring work" hate is getting to the point where it's almost Cena-like. The guys in the Observer gave his match 3 1/2 stars which is completely ridiculous. I re-watched the three top matches of ER recently and I have to say that Punk vs Jericho is much more entertaining and did a much better job working the crowd than Sheamus vs Bryan did and match that got full 4 stars. It's almost as if the execution in that match was horrendous when in fact there were only a couple of minor miscues. Those "botches" actually added to the realism of the match in my opinion.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Punk is a bit sloppier, but all of his matches are still great. His great psychology, selling and overall just entertainment make up for the botches. You can't blame the guy, he is constantly touring and since he is the second top guy he has more work to do than he ever did.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Punk's in ring work is fine. He still puts on good matches. I'll take him and his quicker pace, psychology, selling, and storytelling over the formulaic and generic matches that Cena and Sheamus have been putting on.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

We are talking about the same CM Punk here, correct? Can a man not have a bad night? :no:


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

AmWolves10 said:


> Punk's in ring work is fine. He still puts on good matches. I'll take him and his quicker pace, psychology, selling, and storytelling over the formulaic and generic matches that Cena and Sheamus have been putting on.


Agreed, I'm not his biggest fan but he is a good storyteller & more exciting to watch than Cena or Sheamus.

On the negative side I have always found him kind of sloppy & his claim at being the best in the world is laughable, but still ... he is where he should be in the main event.


p.s. to all the defending him its not just a one off, the guy makes more than his fair share of mistakes.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just don't see how of all the crappy wrestlers in the WWE, someone would go for Punk. He puts on awesome and entertaining matches. He's not Angle or Benoit, but one of them is dead and the other's career is dead.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

AmWolves10 said:


> I just don't see how of all the crappy wrestlers in the WWE, someone would go for Punk. He puts on awesome and entertaining matches. He's not Angle or Benoit, but one of them is dead and the other's career is dead.


Sin Cara puts on entertaining matches when he's not botching, but he gets shit on so badly everytime he makes a mistake. People's excuses for Punk are' oh he just had an off day' / or it was the other wrestlers fault etc.

I like Punk, but just like any wrestler, they go through bad patches & you can see how sloppy he is at the moment.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

thearmofbarlow said:


> So because he lost his balance while standing on a couple of ropes before jumping fifteen fucking feet onto a table he sucks now? Internet at its finest, ladies and gents.


No kidding. I guess a guy isn't allowed to make a mistake or two without the keyboard warriors coming down on him.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

That springboard botch looked way more realistic than Punk coming off the ropes and diving into a Codebreaker. Just saying.


----------



## The Skarupa (Mar 2, 2010)

He's still a great wrestler, and he's still consistently in the best (arguably) match or two in every show he's in. Maybe he's been getting a little sloppy, but it happens, and those two botches happen, and the dude is in jeans.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Punk's a good wrestler. IWC people get too hung up on botches etc. It happens. If you try to do cool stuff, you are going to mess it up sometimes. The other choice is boring everyone to death w/ mat wrestling and kicking and punching. 

People rip on Sabu for his botching, the reason is because he was jumping from a chair to the ropes, into a backflip, w/ another chair in his hand. That shit is hard! And is really awesome when it works. If it doesn't I'll still respect the effort more than somebody playing it safe w/ a bunch of armbars and front face locks. The botching never bothers me personally, and is kind of a welcome treat that humanizes these guys a little.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

muttgeiger said:


> Punk's a good wrestler. IWC people get too hung up on botches etc. It happens. If you try to do cool stuff, you are going to mess it up sometimes. The other choice is boring everyone to death w/ mat wrestling and kicking and punching.
> 
> People rip on Sabu for his botching, the reason is because he was jumping from a chair to the ropes, into a backflip, w/ another chair in his hand. That shit is hard! And is really awesome when it works. If it doesn't I'll still respect the effort more than somebody playing it safe w/ a bunch of armbars and front face locks. The botching never bothers me personally, and is kind of a welcome treat that humanizes these guys a little.


Sabu is one of my favorite wrestlers ever. I agree with you completely. I also think Jeff Hardy was the same way, in that his botches usually got the crowd behind him more since it drove home how dangerous his spots really were. People were worried about the guy during a lot of his matches. And people appreciated it more when his spots worked out well.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

As someone already said, is not the botches itself, we know punk is on 7 or 8th place when we talk about ring work, but everyone seem to use the exucse of everyone botches but then bash other wrestlers, quite biased dont you think?.

Bryan, ADR,Sin Cara, Ziggler, Orton, Rey, Swagger put on great matches also.

Finally Punk psychology is good but is not as if the other wrestlers dont know how to tell a story or sell a match. Stop looking for excuses for Punk he is a mediocre wrestler but a great entretainer


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so, OP, he made two mistakes in one match....that's regressing?


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> so, OP, he made two mistakes in one match....that's regressing?


Made a dozen when Cena carried his botch-a-manic ass to the greatest match of his career at MITB.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

If he's regressing its because he's in a top babyface spot, he is pressured to maintain a more simple, repetitive moveset like all the top faces do. If anything he's regressing on the mic, or simply running out of material, he seems to be off his game every other Raw, like tonight he was just sloppy on the mic.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

He's had one of the most consistent WWE Championship runs in a long time. Great match with Ziggler to win it. Great TLC three way. Great matches with Ziggler on Raw and PPV. MOTN (imo) with Jericho at Mania, MOTYC again with Jericho at ER. Not to mention the good and great TV matches he had with Henry. Oh, and I forgot to mention the great TV matches he had with Bryan earlier in the year, and he'll probably have a classic with Bryan at OTL if given the opportunity.

He might not be the best wrestler in the world as he claims, but he hasn't regressed at all when he's pulling out great matches left and right, better than he was a year ago. He does botch a bit, but his stronger moments in matches are much better and much more prominent nowadays. I'd say he's at his best since mid-2010.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Punk on his worst day is still better than most. So who cares.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

He doesn't really care any more because he knows his spot is secured so he is just being lazy.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

Here To There said:


> *Punk on his worst day is still better than most*. So who cares.


Who exactly? Dude's not even among the Top 10 workers in the company today.

Lesnar
Cena
Orton
Bryan
Jericho
Christian
Ziggler
Undertaker
HHH
Sheamus
Del Rio
Swagger
Kingston
Rhodes
Mysterio
Sin Cara
Tyson Kidd

......are all head, shoulders and thighs above him in-ring talent wise.

Dude's just a below average wrestler with a decent sense of wrestling psychology, nothing more.


----------



## PotterNo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Whoa did someone just suggest that KOFI is better than Punk in the ring? Kofi is just awful! He has no sense of timing whatsoever!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Punk botched Tensai's slam!


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> If anything he's regressing on the mic, or simply running out of material, he seems to be off his game every other Raw, like tonight he was just sloppy on the mic.


I noticed.

I think he struggles when he can't be a dick all the time.


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

Botched Tensai's finisher


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

I've never liked him. I'm not a fan of a bunch of weak look kicks as offence. He's not believable.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Looked like he sandbagged on Lord Tensai


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Punk has good psychology. I really like it. I like his in ring moves too. The botches on the ropes, if you ask me, was Punk trying to pretend he might be drunk. That's the way I took it.


That's nice of you but I doubt it.

Punk's entire gimmick is getting bad. His promos are dull. His moveset is bad. Tonight he really didn't shine. I'll give him that tonight was a bad night but in all honesty I don't really know what is going on with him. I don't know if its him or creative but he is becoming a snoozefest.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm a fan of his work on the mic but his wrestling ability is a bit over-rated. Good, but not great. Mostly he oversells injuries and makes himself look like more of a pussy than he really is in the process. He always looks like he's in pure agony after every hit, like he can't handle the pain. I'm sure it's not intentional just his style.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well he's not really being given anything to do. He's the WWE champion but John Lauranitis absolutely dominates the show, even when Cena is not there.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Punk might be getting too big for his britches.. sloppy on the mic half the time lately, now getting lazier in the ring with his very own 5 moves of doom, botching moves every week, telling a fan to 'kill yourself' on twitter, spoiling Paul Heyman's return, getting into political arguments with fans, etc. 

It seems like since he is now in a top spot, he can relax and 'be himself', except who he is seems to rub a lot of people the wrong way, not exactly a great characteristic for a babyface (though he would make a good heel champion now). If he keeps slipping up and PPV buyrates don't deliver, I could easily see him getting demoted back to the midcard by this time next year, similar to Miz' downfall from WWE champion.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Vyed said:


> His feud/matches with Jericho were not as good as marks ecpected tbh.


I was really excited for his Jericho feud but, I dunno, it just died so quickly for me....I couldn't believe how bored I got of it. There were a few good things here and there, some great promos, but it got stale with Jericho saying the same shit about his family week after week.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It hasn't. He got two good to great matches out of Mark Henry and worked two different matches with Jericho. He's getting older so he won't be doing things that he used to before. You know, when he was younger?

Any reason to hate, I guess...


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

punk is fine on the mic when given the freedom, but under WWE's restraints he has more trouble. He's not as good a face really... I don't know if Bryan is over enough to be the new champ though, I suppose all he needs is to sell enough 'yes' t-shirts but that's already getting old. When people start to get too comfortable they need to be booted off their high horse...


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

*8:04 -*






WTF happened there?


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Albert has always been trash in the ring


----------



## Rust in Peace (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

I know literally nothing about wrestling but surely that was Cm Punk's fault? He only jumped a bit and that seemed like a real rookie mistake that should have been made by someone like Alex Riley


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

It was Punk's fault.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Clearly looks like Punk's fault.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Oh so that's what happened there.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Pretty much looked like a sandbag. I would call it a botch, but it's too basic for Punk to fuck up unintentionally.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Yeah anyone who says that wasn't Punk's fault is blind. I don't think he was sandbagging, probably miscommunication. But regardless it's still Punk's fault.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Punk fucked up, no surprise there, since he is a real sloppy worker, and yes he is sloppy!! come at me punk marks.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Oh well.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Who cares a lot of wrestlers in Raw last night fucked up.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



-Halo- said:


> Punk fucked up, no surprise there, since he is a real sloppy worker, and yes he is sloppy!! come at me punk marks.


By the standards of most of the roster, he isn't that bad at all to be honest. And it's not like he's so sloppy it ruins his matches. He doesn't work the babyface style overly well. He's a much better worker when he leads it as a heel. It's weird not seeing him talk into peoples ears constantly anymore. You can tell the uniqueness of his matches have died a little with his babyface run.


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Punk is constantly fucking up. He also botched twice during his match with Jericho at ER.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Yes he did. Now if only Vince would sand-bag his push...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Yes, we know he sandbagged. He didn't botch. If he botched you could tell. He was trying to force his weight down.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> Yes, we know he sandbagged. He didn't botch. If he botched you could tell. He was trying to force his weight down.


well maybe he wasn't ready or blown out , i'm not making excusing for him but we don't know how it is in the ring or what happened 

but then again you could be right , maybe he was sandbagging , who knows ? the point is ,why give a fuck if he did or didn't ?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Punk botches his own finisher 99% of the time, where's the surprise? he's terribly sloppy and has no coordination. He probably sandbagged Albert there, no chance it was timing in a move so simple to execute.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Punk's fault. He's a botch machine anyway, like the above poster said he can't even do his finisher properly.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Rocky Mark said:


> well maybe he wasn't ready or blown out , i'm not making excusing for him but we don't know how it is in the ring or what happened
> 
> but then again you could be right , maybe he was sandbagging , who knows ? the point is ,why give a fuck if he did or didn't ?


If he did sandbag, I wouldn't have cared if Albert decided to do a Lesnar and break the guy's neck.

If he did sandbag, he's immature and a dickhead and shouldn't be in the ring, at all. He's a liability and can't work with others.

If he botched, get him back to training and teach him to jump.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

CM Punks been a bit clumsy lately like in extreme rules when he got on top of the ropes and nearly made an ass of himself.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



jasonrjay said:


> CM Punks been a bit clumsy lately like in extreme rules when he got on top of the ropes and nearly made an ass of himself.


That was near the end, though, wasn't it?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> That was near the end, though, wasn't it?


From memory, yes it was.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

you can't do the 2 handed chokeslam with your pure strength or you'll injure your opponent's neck so bad.

so it's Punk who suppose to sell the move.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

That was even worse than Riley sandbagging Swagger.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



jasonrjay said:


> From memory, yes it was.


You can't really blame him on that one if he botched a little. He had a great match and was probably wrecked and it was a balancing act.

Tonight on the other hand... if he botched, remove title, send to FCW, teach to jump and take him back to RAW.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

I hope punks not resting on his laurels, just because he's over with the fans, he still needs to train and put the effort in like everyone else.
I hope he lifts his game when he faces D Bryan, I have high hopes for that match.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Wouldn't call it sandbagging really, I don't think he deliberately did it to make Tensai look weak, but it was poor communication, and from Punks side a poor understanding as to your opponents move-set.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

The ER thing on the rope wasn't bad, that was after a long work of the match Punk was soaked, and the general crazyness of the match. lol may look like excuses, but the match was crazy. :lmao


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

The best in the world right there.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

It was a botch. Get over it and stop using it as an excuse to call Punk a sloppy worker.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Jerichosaurus said:


> It was a botch. Get over it and stop using it as an excuse to call Punk a sloppy worker.


And what do you call a botcher? A top-class worker?


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Punk's fault.I guess miscommunication, I can't see why it deserves a thread??


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Sonko said:


> Punk's fault.I guess miscommunication, I can't see why it deserves a thread??


Probably for the same reasons that Sin Cara and Alex Riley got botch threads.


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

He's a face now.You don't expect him to be the one carrying the match for the most part right?Heels do that, faces are the ones doing comebacks.Punk is a great worker, get over it.

Ever since becoming a main eventer he's had a fantastic match with Cena,a decent match with Triple H, good matches with Del Rio, Miz(the TLC triple threat), Ziggler, Daniel Bryan, Mark Henry, Chris Jericho.

Are you high or something?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Sonko said:


> He's a face now.You don't expect him to be the one carrying the match for the most part right?Heels do that, faces are the ones doing comebacks.Punk is a great worker, get over it.


What about his sandbag move tonight?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> And what do you call a botcher? A top-class worker?


I'm saying that there's no reason to hate on someone because of a botch. Mistakes happen. Shut up.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sonko said:


> He's a face now.You don't expect him to be the one carrying the match for the most part right?Heels do that, faces are the ones doing comebacks.Punk is a great worker, get over it.


He's being making a lot of errors lately though, like that one against Lord Tensai tonight


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> And what do you call a botcher? A top-class worker?


Punk looks tired in his matches. I don't think it's a problem it isn't a terrible match to argue with its just a simple botch that doesn't effect anybody. He constantly put on good/great matches thats what matters.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Punk's fuck up no question


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Brave Nash said:


> Punk looks tired in his matches. I don't think it's a problem it isn't a terrible match to argue with its just a simple botch that doesn't effect anybody. He constantly put on good/great matches thats what matters.


It was what? An 8 minute match or something. And it effected Albert and made showed that Punk is either a selfish bitch or else a sloppy and dangerous worker.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes it was clearly Punk's fault. I dont think it was intentional. I think he needs to take some time off, I think he is just exhausted.


----------



## Anhstoppablexd (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

shit happens.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> It was what? An 8 minute match or something. And it effected Albert and made showed that Punk is either a selfish bitch or else a sloppy and dangerous worker.


dude, it's not necessarily about length of matches. gotta remember this guy was thinking about taking time off around MITB. he's been going pretty hard since august. being on the road and almost every PPV also is mentally exhausting. it's why cena much more than deserves a break at this point.

yes, it was his fault. either awareness, fatigue or whatever. i don't see how that was dangerous for tensai. he gave out on lifting him because timing was off and punk didn't jump much. still, it's not like it was a high impact offensive move that punk totally flopped and botched on. it wasn't dangerous....it just made his semi-finisher look lame. again, punk's fault but don't go overboard. until then, unless we read that there's heat between him and tensai...no real story


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



black_napalm said:


> dude, it's not necessarily about length of matches. gotta remember this guy was thinking about taking time off around MITB. he's been going pretty hard since august.
> 
> yes, it was his fault. either awareness, fatigue or whatever. i don't see how that was dangerous for tensai. he gave out on lifting him because timing was off and punk didn't jump much. still, it's not like it was a high impact offensive move that punk totally flopped and botched on. it wasn't dangerous....it just made his semi-finisher look lame. again, punk's fault but don't go overboard. until then, unless we read that there's heat between him and tensai...no real story


Well after his sandbagging, hopefully he'll be gone for a few months to rest and learn how to jump.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Punk botches all the time.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah he regressed... 

...but still has the best match every PPV.

(then imagine how much has every other wrestler regressed) 

unk


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Definitely seemed like miscommunication. The thing is, I have no idea how Punk could not have known what Lord Tensai was going for there. An exceedingly odd mistake, if it was a mistake.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Even if it was a simple mistake, Albert deserved to be sandbagged. Hope he faces Riley soon.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Yeah, it was Punk's fault but I highly doubt he did it intentionally. Shit happens, people make mistakes sometimes


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Maybe he was pissed off about having to lose clean to fat Albert. And with that stupid claw move, too.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



mblonde09 said:


> Maybe he was pissed off about having to lose clean to fat Albert. And with that stupid claw move, too.


Like Holly and Lesnar? Pity Albert has more control over himself than Lesnar. I wouldn't mind Punk taking a 9 month break.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Why would CM Punk Intentionally Sandbag Albert?

We gotta look into the case..


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Punk is a sloppy worker. However, Albert gave him ample time to jump. I am of the opinion that Punk's run-down right now. As someone said, he was ready to leave for awile at MITB. Not only did he miss that break, he also became the WWE champion which meant more appearances, media appearances, matches, etc. It's sensible that unless he has a healthy regimen, then he'll be tired, possibly leading to mistakes. Although Cena also hasen't had a break in years, I'm convinced he's a machine, because he does even more work then Punk with appearances and yet dosen't have the bags of doom under his eyes.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

The match was just 9 minutes lol.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, he's probably just tired. If he came back after a break, then he'd probably stop making basic mistakes. We know he can work, as he did fine in 06-08.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

It was just a mistake people. Nothing to crap your pants over. Mistakes happen, deal with it.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Wow... I would expect that of A-Ry not punk.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> Yeah he regressed...
> 
> ...but still has the best match every PPV.
> 
> ...


CM PUNK? The last two PPV's the best matches were widely accepted to be hhh vs taker at mania and at extreme rules : bryan/sheamus (some might argue cena/brock but certainly not cm punks matches)


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

And yet he's still one of the best wrestlers in the roster.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> Like Holly and Lesnar? Pity Albert has more control over himself than Lesnar. I wouldn't mind Punk taking a 9 month break.


and now you just outed yourself as a punk hater, congrats. wishing injury upon others is real classy. not like lesnar has a clean record outside of holly either....there's a litany of incidents where he was sloppy and green. oh, and much more dangerous than punk since he was usually on offensive side of the botches involving slams


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

The amount of masturbation in this thread could fill seven whole Stickams with content. All of the exceedingly homosexual variety. Not like regular gay, but like the whole leather German with hot pants thing. Just brutally gay, this thread is. 

It kind of turns me on...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



black_napalm said:


> and now you just outed yourself as a punk hater, congrats. wishing injury upon others is real classy. not like lesnar has a clean record outside of holly either....there's a litany of incidents where he was sloppy and green. oh, and much more dangerous than punk since he was usually on offensive side of the botches involving slams


LOL "I hate the cunt who sandbags" "YOU EVIL MAN!". You outed yourself as a Lesnar "hater". Ergo, you don't care about real wrestling.
Logic FTW, right? 

Who gives a fuck? He deserves to be gone, permantly. If he can't fucking jump, he has no right to be champion, be in the main event, working with an amazing talent like Albert and most importantly, doesn't deserve the blind worship.

But sure... you keep on believing I'm a Punk "hater". I'm not a "hater". I just dislike pricks like Punk who ruin matches and spoil things and pick fights for no reason.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

jasonrjay said:


> CM PUNK? The last two PPV's the best matches were widely accepted to be hhh vs taker at mania and at extreme rules : bryan/sheamus (some might argue cena/brock but certainly not cm punks matches)


both you mentioned are greatly overrated
HHH-Taker was just a 30 min lets kick out of many finishers as possible
Bryan-Sheamus wasn't that special as people around here make it seem, they overvalue it just because it lasted over 18 seconds and its hip to shout Yes!

Both Punk - Jericho matches were golden.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

That one is on Punk. It was probably some sort of mistiming rather than an intentional sandbagging, but it is on Punk either way.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



CAT IN THE HAT said:


> Punk is constantly fucking up. He also botched twice during his match with Jericho at ER.


Some guy here made the excuse that he was trying to play CM Drunk in that match, and that's why he botched. LOL.


Anyway, it didn't seem like Punk sandbagged, he just wasnt ready to take it and as a result didnt jump as high as he needed to.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

If indeed that was a sandbag, that was a dick move on his part.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

It just seemed like miscommunication. Punk didn't know Tensai was gonna lift up at the time he did, thus just being dead weight. Punk's fault but far from intentional. You see this happen with chokeslams a lot.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I was there LIVE...Jericho/Punk at Mania was kind of boring and didn't pick up until the end, which was expected anyway.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

By FAR the most overrated wrestler in wrestling history.

If Stevie Richards wasn't champion, this clown shouldn't be either.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

So much Punk hate. Everyone was in love with him 10 months ago.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



mblonde09 said:


> Maybe he was pissed off about having to lose clean to fat Albert. And with that stupid claw move, too.


That's what I'm wondering. I'd love to give Punk the benefit of the doubt and that it was just a mistake, but... this as well as spoilering Heyman on Twitter? Something tells me he wasn't too happy last night.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Word said:


> So much Punk hate. Everyone was in love with him 10 months ago.


I wasn't.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

He was never that good to begin with, you just heard about it for years from easy to brainwash people about how bad and evil the demon is, that when you realized that he's a puppy, you're trying to find what's wrong in the world when in fact, it was never the reality and just the typical high school gyms hype bubble. Did you ever thought about why every PPV match from him gets the "it could have been better" reaction? hype hype hype, Jericho/Ziggler/Bryan how great the promos are going to be or how this match is going to be the next Savage/Steamboat, time to deliver? bomb, boring with dead crowds as usual. Never had the potential to be any good in the first place, same thing with his lame and forced mic work and how bad of a performer he is. If you're reasonable enough, you can easily see through that and realize that Punk and his fans hype are the biggest bluff in wrestling history. He's in WWE for 7 years and had 1-2 memorable matches, that alone should tell you everything you need to know. He's a forgettable and mediocre WWE worker, not to mention sloppy, uncoordinated, not even close to a real athlete and has no chemistry at all with 99% of his opponents which is why he's a botch machine even with the most simple move like the Albert slam.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Punk definitely botch.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Punk doesn't seem himself lately.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> He was never that good to begin with, you just heard about it for years from easy to brainwash people about how bad and evil the demon is, that when you realized that he's a puppy, you're trying to find what's wrong in the world when in fact, it was never the reality and just the typical high school gyms hype bubble. Did you ever thought about why every PPV match from him gets the "it could have been better" reaction? hype hype hype, Jericho/Ziggler/Bryan how great the promos are going to be or how this match is going to be the next Savage/Steamboat, time to deliver? bomb, boring with dead crowds as usual. Never had the potential to be any good in the first place, same thing with his lame and forced mic work and how bad of a performer he is. If you're reasonable enough, you can easily see through that and realize that Punk and his fans hype are the biggest bluff in wrestling history. He's in WWE for 7 years and had 1-2 memorable matches, that alone should tell you everything you need to know. He's a forgettable and mediocre WWE worker, not to mention sloppy, uncoordinated, not even close to a real athlete and has no chemistry at all with 99% of his opponents which is why he's a botch machine even with the most simple move like the Albert slam.


(Y)

I'm telling ya, if they do Punk Vs. Austin, it'll be one of the biggest cluster fucks in wrestling history. 

Be up there with Brock Vs. Goldberg at Mania LOL.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

All I see from reading most of these posts is that people expect wrestlers to always execute moves perfectly and never botch. Also, this wasn't a sandbag, it was miscommunication. And I'm extremely surprised at almost everyone putting the blame on Punk and not Tensai. People tend to jump at any chance to call him terrible, even when he isn't.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

*He is indeed best in the world at botching*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Starbuck said:


> It was just a mistake people. Nothing to crap your pants over. Mistakes happen, deal with it.


Couldn't have said it better myself. Botch, mis communication, whatever Yes it was most likely Punk's fault, but mistakes happen. 

OMG fire the bum's ass unk2


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Index said:


> All I see from reading most of these posts is that people expect wrestlers to always execute moves perfectly and never botch. Also, this wasn't a sandbag, it was miscommunication. And I'm extremely surprised at almost everyone putting the blame on Punk and not Tensai. People tend to jump at any chance to call him terrible, even when he isn't.


Because, as usual, Tensai was extremely professional. He realease Punk was sandbagging and dropped him safely.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

He didn't say ICHIBAN. Tensai's fault


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Ah well i'm more annoyed with Tensai winning another big match. It is worrying that he has pinfall victories over both Cena and Punk. WWE Title shot coming? I think so.

Although his gimmick is better this time round I can't get past the fact it is Fat Albert.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

I would have sandbagged that motherfucker too.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

I wondered what the fuck happened there. Clear mis-communication, and Punk was obviously the one that misheard.


----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Tensai's fault


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Jesus Christ it was just a botch. Punk didn't jump up properly, possibly due to multiple factors like miscommunication even fatigue. Pretty sure I saw the guy jump from the turnbuckle to the announce table a week ago. Yeah he lost his balance at the beginning but we have also seen heaps of the top rope elbows where he stands on the ropes for a few seconds with no problems at all.

People want him to be injured or fired? I'm glad none of you run any wrestling promotions because you wouldn't have a fucking roster if you fired everyone that botched.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Twisted14 said:


> Jesus Christ it was just a botch. Punk didn't jump up properly, possibly due to multiple factors like miscommunication even fatigue. Pretty sure I saw the guy jump from the turnbuckle to the announce table a week ago. Yeah he lost his balance at the beginning but we have also seen heaps of the top rope elbows where he stands on the ropes for a few seconds with no problems at all.
> 
> People want him to be injured or fired? I'm glad none of you run any wrestling promotions because you wouldn't have a fucking roster if you fired everyone that botched.


I dig Punk but he just doesn't seem to care and even in news shows now seems to be subliminally bashing the promotion. He just seems like he isn't happy.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

No. I'd just fire the ones who can't do a simple thing like fucking jump.
That and he sandbagged and spoiled a return and then is telling people to die.

Not really the type of guy I'd have as the champion.

And he gets more viwers by saying "I might be wrestling a bear".
Yes, Punk, that's a great move.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Index said:


> All I see from reading most of these posts is that people expect wrestlers to always execute moves perfectly and never botch. Also, this wasn't a sandbag, it was miscommunication.


That's why people still complain about Kofi Kingston even though he hasn't botched in over a year.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

maybe cause he is putting more effort in what hulk hogan is doing or gay ppl are doing or tweeting controversial tweets instead of Wrestling.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Hey guys! lets open a thread of Punk and his need of cardio training, i mean you need to be stupid to not know that it was that move, so IMO he was tired.

There are less and less punk fans out there and the ones left are lame, it was hard to look for excuses for Punk for his boring feuds and corny jokes, but when it comes to wrestling is a lot more harder.

We get it Punk botches like everyone, the point is the ones who botch less or are more spectacular in the ring are "better wrlestlers" punk marks still use the psychology shit argument or that he still give amazing matches, when if we look at ring work and specially execution Punk skills are poor


----------



## TheShikari (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Miscommunication i'd say


----------



## R.O.B (Jan 3, 2012)

deadmanwatching said:


> maybe cause he is putting more effort in what hulk hogan is doing or gay ppl are doing or tweeting controversial tweets instead of Wrestling.


THIS! In the time it took him to become vaguely aware of current affairs and tweet an opinion he could have improved his wrestling tenfold. In fact from now on any wrestler's opinion that I don't like is the reason they're bad in the ring. I'm pretty sure the Great Khali's inability to move convincingly is due to his questionable attitude to economic stimulus packages.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

It was Punk's fault. Don't know what Punk has against Albert but what he did was unprofessional and I lost a little respect for him.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



TheShikari said:


> Miscommunication i'd say


I would have thought they if not for fact that he subtly called Tensai a bear on a news interview


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Man people just have to hate on whatever is popular at the moment. Its like in their nature. Some kind of freak jealousy thing or maybe not being cool in high school I don't know. Whoever goes to the main event, hate hate hate. Relax. He's doing fine. He's good at what he does. In fact, he's close to the best. If you don't like it, don't watch.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

It's a damn shame how low the standards of some fans are. CM Punk is not a "great" wrestler by any means. Hell, he isn't good either. He's mediocre and was never really that good to begin with. Easily one of the most overrated in ring performers in the WWE. A great wrestler can carry mediocre wrestlers to a good match. Ex: Bryan/Miz. Punk has never carried someone to a good match. His better matches were with better workers to be honest. 

That street fight was great but anyone can have a great "WWE street fight". Hell, Miz had a pretty good street fight with JoMo last year.

And for God sake, that match with Jericho at Mania was mediocre until the last five minutes.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> If he did sandbag, I wouldn't have cared if Albert decided to do a Lesnar and break the guy's neck.
> 
> If he did sandbag, he's immature and a dickhead and shouldn't be in the ring, at all. He's a liability and can't work with others.
> 
> If he botched, get him back to training and teach him to jump.


wow, what a fucking ignorant set of statements...


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Moral of this is he is being unprofessional if he's not happy in WWE quit nuff said.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I would have sandbagged that motherfucker too.


+1


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Its a damn shame how the fans can't just enjoy the product and need to complain about things even when there's nothing there. Its like they have some hidden repressed memories from their childhood creeping back up to haunt them.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

AmWolves10 said:


> Its a damn shame how the fans can't just enjoy the product and need to complain about things even when there's nothing there. Its like they have some hidden repressed memories from their childhood creeping back up to haunt them.


Amen (Y)

This time last year Punk was a fucking god on this forum, now he gets bitched at for every silly little thing.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

IT's because people think its cool to just hate on whats popular. Punk is over. He's a skilled performer. He only became pushed because fans recognized how good he was. They couldn't let him continually do shoot promos like its the attitude era, he has to curb it down a little to cater to the mainstream fans. The fans tend to hate when a performer only does headlocks and 5 moves of doom like Cena/Orton, they complain when all a guy does is technical wrestling like Daniel Bryan, they complain when a guy does mma mixed with some high risk moves like Punk. It sucks they need to try to bring an accomplished person down for no reason. Blind hate, that's all.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Algernon said:


> He didn't say ICHIBAN. Tensai's fault


Tensai: SSSSss sssss ssssss.
Punk's thoughts: Okay he's got me by the throat, wait for the itchy cue.
Tensai: SSSSSS sssssss sssssss sssssss.
Punk: Now? Oh shit.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> (Y)
> 
> I'm telling ya, if they do Punk Vs. Austin, it'll be one of the biggest cluster fucks in wrestling history.
> 
> Be up there with Brock Vs. Goldberg at Mania LOL.


Dont worry Austin is a smart man he wont waste his return with a guy that cannot draw to save his life,let alone cut a decent promo :no::no:''hey stewwwve im straigh edge PIPEBOMB'':no::no:


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

zxLegionxz said:


> Dont worry Austin is a smart man he wont waste his return with a guy that *cannot draw to save his life*,let alone cut a decent promo :no::no:''hey stewwwve im straigh edge PIPEBOMB'':no::no:


It alway makes me laugh when people say this, who are you Kevin Nash? Are you an accountant? :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Wrestlers fuck up sometimes. I think we all can live.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The same guy who constantly puts on great matches every night, and is wrestler of the year thus far in the WWE? wat.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

Pope67 said:


> It alway makes me laugh when people say this, who are you Kevin Nash? *Are you an accountant?* :lmao


Or he's just pointing out that most people thinks he flat out sucks.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr Premium said:


> Or he's just pointing out that most people thinks he flat out sucks.




lol no not most people. He gets huge pops in the audience and sells tons of merchandise even despite not being booked as the focal point of the show usually. Its just a few IWC smarks who think they are cool because they hate on main eventers that are over with the crowd.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr Premium said:


> Or he's just pointing out that* most people* thinks he flat out sucks.


The live attendance from last night's Raw and the previous Raws and PPVs beg to differ.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

R.O.B said:


> THIS! In the time it took him to become vaguely aware of current affairs and tweet an opinion he could have improved his wrestling tenfold. In fact from now on any wrestler's opinion that I don't like is the reason they're bad in the ring. I'm pretty sure the Great Khali's inability to move convincingly is due to his questionable attitude to economic stimulus packages.


Nah, Great Khali is a giant, and giant are not good wrestler.and i don't think khali even has a Twitter account.


Brye said:


> The live attendance from last night's Raw and the previous Raws and PPVs beg to differ.


PPl Also cheer Hornswoggle,Zackryder... doesn't mean they don't suck.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Looks like a simple miscommunication on Punk's part. No major harm done, fortunately. I don't think he sandbagged, if he did that would be extremely unprofessional of him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

His last two ppv matches were awesome in my opinion. I hadn't really given Punk any credit during his title run but those two matches solidified and made he reign meaningful.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Pope67 said:


> It alway makes me laugh when people say this, who are you Kevin Nash? Are you an accountant? :lmao


 July: Money in the Bank – 165,000 in 2010, 195,000 in 2011 (+30,000)unk2

August: Summerslam – 350,000 in 2010, 296,000 in 2011 (-54,000)unk3

September: Night of Champions – 165,000 in 2010, 161,000 in 2011 (-4,000)unk3


Punks peak :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Im sure Austin is looking at those numbers and hes dying to waste his return with punk LOL


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

You gotta love guys who can't think of a good reason to hate some wrestler, so they use best punch-line in the history of this business - "HE CAN'T DRAW!". Punk is very good wrestler, may be a little sloppy, but who cares about how much he draws if he can still put on an awesome, exciting match, like at Extreme Rules, for example.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Punk's fault. Dude averages like 3.5 botches per match. That's got to be the record for a WWE champion ever.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Pope67 said:


> It alway makes me laugh when people say this, who are you Kevin Nash? Are you an accountant? :lmao


tbh its true have you see the rating plus the fact hes the WWE Champion and his feud isnt even the main feud on Raw in fact its not isthe the number 2 feud on Raw right now .


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

Good thing he's feuding with DB. Dude's incapable of botching. I don't even think Sin Cara botched in their matches.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*

That's the risk you have to keep in mind when your world champion actually has more than 5 moves. Some might end up botched. 

(oh those good old Super Cena Champ Is Here days...)


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Carcass said:


> Good thing he's feuding with DB. Dude's incapable of botching. I don't even think Sin Cara botched in their matches.


does nxt count?


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Medo said:


> *He is indeed best in the world at botching*


Sin Cara is best in the world at botching. Punk is second best. LOL.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd love to see the people that go on about drawing be given the burden of running the company that they know so much about.

Guess what? Not everyone bases their opinions off being a draw. Some of us actually watch the shows with a positive attitude and try to enjoy things.


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



-Extra- said:


> does nxt count?


Don't forget about this one.


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Johnny_XTREME said:


> Don't forget about this one.


Daniel Bryan, another overrated turd.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Johnny_XTREME said:


> Don't forget about this one.


The thing I like about Daniel Bryan is even when he botches he still manages to look good.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Hes no Sin Cara but hes pretty bad now


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

The WWE continues to push the same major storyline it's been pushing for the past 5+ years, 'Cena Vs Someone who inevitably the WWE want to help get Cena over', and this is the crap people concern themselves with?

Punk is fine. His character is becoming slightly corny, but there are much bigger issues than his in ring work. Honestly.


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



jasonrjay said:


> The thing I like about Daniel Bryan is even when he botches he still manages to look good.


True. But it's also because of Ziggler's good reaction (in this situation, ofc).


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Hahaha i knew Punk marks would try to use Sin Cara as an excuse for Punk, Sin Cara has 2 real botches (that are his fault), the one at his debut (the entrance) and the one in the match with cena against riley and miz, the other botches are clearly the talentless wwe roster fault, i mean is not his fault that most of the wwe roster havent wrestled outside wwe, and dont know more styles they dont know how to execute those moves, because lucha libre needs 2 people with similar style and wrestling skills to shine.

Punk is just a walking failure


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

One good thing about threads like these... you find out who doesn't know a damn thing and is just spouting bullshit. Why intelligent and coherent points are impossible for some I'll never know.

It was a mistake, it happens. Crying out loud, there are plenty of chokeslams through history where the timing was wrong with one of the guys. Really people, get your heads out of your ass and grow up.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Except the selfish cunt sandbagged. Just like he ruined Heyman returning.

It's what Punk does, pretend everything is a shoot. At least at OtL he'll get what he deserves. I've never been more excited to see DB in a match in my life.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Except the selfish cunt sandbagged. Just like he ruined Heyman returning.
> 
> It's what Punk does, pretend everything is a shoot. At least at OtL he'll get what he deserves. I've never been more excited to see DB in a match in my life.


Uh huh uh huh... sure sure. Whatever you say. 

Mind reader and a WWE employee to boot?! I feel priviliged to be in the presence of such mind numbing greatness. O great one, bestow upon me thy unending wisdom!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Uh huh uh huh... sure sure. Whatever you say.
> 
> Mind reader and a WWE employee to boot?! I feel priviliged to be in the presence of such mind numbing greatness. O great one, bestow upon me thy unending wisdom!


Sure bro, what do you want to know? How obvious it was that Punk sandbagged and ruined things?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> One good thing about threads like these... you find out who doesn't know a damn thing and is just spouting bullshit. Why intelligent and coherent points are impossible for some I'll never know.
> 
> It was a mistake, it happens. Crying out loud, there are plenty of chokeslams through history where the timing was wrong with one of the guys. Really people, get your heads out of your ass and grow up.


Excuse me, but this is the IWC.

GET OUT!


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

There's difference between a "Botch" and a "sand-bag", people do realise that right?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Vyed said:


> There's difference between a "Botch" and a "sand-bag", people do realise that right?


Yeah. That's why I say it was a sandbag move. If it was a botch there would have been more movement instead of "Punk go up, lol no, Punk stay down".


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Johnny_XTREME said:


> True. But it's also because of Ziggler's good reaction (in this situation, ofc).


It looks as if Ziggler got up too quick and caused Bryan to trip. So I don't think that botch was entirely Bryan fault.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



Chicago Warrior said:


> It looks as if Ziggler got up too quick and caused Bryan to trip. So I don't think that botch was entirely Bryan fault.


Bit of both to me. Looked like DB wanted a leapfrog and Ziggler wanted to stand. Neither was at fault, really. Although I'd probably put the blame on Ziggy


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lmao at people acting like a small botch completely took them out of a match. (Not necessarily saying last night's match because there wasn't too much to get into)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I just wonder why people can't just admit they don't like a guy instead of making themselves look absolutely stupid with arguments like these. It was a fucking small mistake that every wrestler has and will make. Watch the past 6 months and you'll see a lot of small botches by almost every wrestler at some point. Slamming Punk for this is just hypocritical bullshit.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Its funny though people wanted Riley fired cause he sandbagged Swagger. Who really cared? Apparently alot of you did. Punk sandbags like a dbag last night and people defending him lol.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I just wonder why people can't just admit they don't like a guy instead of making themselves look absolutely stupid with arguments like these. It was a fucking small mistake that every wrestler has and will make. Watch the past 6 months and you'll see a lot of small botches by almost every wrestler at some point. Slamming Punk for this is just hypocritical bullshit.


You're right. Every wrestler sandbags. We just never see it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> You're right. Every wrestler sandbags. We just never see it.


Cause it was certainly a sandbag... no doubt it. Yep. We were all in Punk's head and knew he was doing it on purpose.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Cause it was certainly a sandbag... no doubt it. Yep. We were all in Punk's head and knew he was doing it on purpose.


Glad you agree


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I just wonder why people can't just admit they don't like a guy instead of making themselves look absolutely stupid with arguments like these. It was a fucking small mistake that every wrestler has and will make. *Watch the past 6 months and you'll see a lot of small botches by almost every wrestler at some point*. Slamming Punk for this is just hypocritical bullshit.


Yeah, those who wrestled Punk mostly. He's just too much of an unreliable partner to do a wrestling match with.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk just seems complacent. As long as he has the title, he'll just do his gimmick every week and not care which sucks and is kinda obvious. Hopefully his feud (if it even becomes one) with Bryan lights a fire under him because I miss that.

And yeah, looking back at the match, Punk sandbagged. As Albert was going to lift him up, Punk closed his legs, thus making it harder for him to get all of his weight off the canvas.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

A lot of folks seem to think Punk is coasting atm. I haven't really picked up on it myself but I think the signs might be there. I hope that isn't the case because after all the fighting he did to finally get his spot, to get complacent now would flat out suck on his part.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

The match he just had on raw was pretty sloppy, but one bad one in hundreds. I'll accept that. Even Da Vinci had a bad day


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mr Premium said:


> Yeah, those who wrestled Punk mostly. He's just too much of an unreliable partner to do a wrestling match with.


If you seriously believe that more power to you... wish I could delude myself so easily.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> If you seriously believe that more power to you... wish I could delude myself so easily.


Trying watching his matches!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Will do. I'll watch plenty of them.



Mr Premium said:


> Yeah, those who wrestled Punk mostly. He's just too much of an unreliable partner to do a wrestling match with.


Good lord. His match quality is in the top five in WWE and arguably even top three.

Who do you consider a good wrestler and what do you consider a good match?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Brye said:


> ^ Will do. I'll watch plenty of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather watch Bryan, ADR, Ziggler, Kidd, Jericho, Christian, or Swagger wrestle than watch Punk, and that's before my picks would start to get controversial. 

Punk works a crowd well, but everything else in his arsenal is far from top notch. He's not a natural athlete. He's not particularly strong. He doesn't bump overly well. Several of his moves tend to look bad (the GTS, the elbow drop, pretty much every time he does a spin kick).


----------



## CMSTAR (Apr 14, 2012)

not just ring work thats regressed his mic work in recent months hasn't been anything above average, which sucks because he's one of my favs


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TheSupremeForce said:


> I'd rather watch *Bryan*, ADR, *Ziggler*, *Kidd*, Jericho, *Christian*, or Swagger wrestle than watch Punk, and that's before my picks would start to get controversial.
> 
> Punk works a crowd well, but everything else in his arsenal is far from top notch. He's not a natural athlete. He's not particularly strong. He doesn't bump overly well. Several of his moves tend to look bad (the GTS, the elbow drop, pretty much every time he does a spin kick).


Them, plus Punk, would be my top five. Del Rio, zSwagger and Jericho are rather good, just don't have them at that level. Orton is about the same level as Punk though.

He's not a natural athlete but he can still do athletic things. The elbow drop is bad, I agree with that, but 90% of the time I'd say the GTS looks good, whether it hits the face or chest, it's still impactful when you think about it. I'm a fan of the spin kick, I think he does that well. The spinning neckbreaker is crisp as fuck. The shining wizard/bulldog combo is really good. I don't know, I find tons of his matches awesome.


----------



## Kazesoushi2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vyed said:


> His feud/matches with Jericho were not as good as marks ecpected tbh.


Oh, you're surely talking about how lazy Jericho is currently. I noticed too.

Punk is great to watch, which is actually not the case of (too) many others. He's one of the few wrestlers who can make me enjoy a match.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Brye said:


> Them, plus Punk, would be my top five. Del Rio, zSwagger and Jericho are rather good, just don't have them at that level. Orton is about the same level as Punk though.
> 
> He's not a natural athlete but he can still do athletic things. The elbow drop is bad, I agree with that, but 90% of the time I'd say the GTS looks good, whether it hits the face or chest, it's still impactful when you think about it. I'm a fan of the spin kick, I think he does that well. The spinning neckbreaker is crisp as fuck. The shining wizard/bulldog combo is really good. I don't know, I find tons of his matches awesome.


I forgot about Orton. He should have made the list. I do really like the neckbreaker. I don't hate Punk's ring work (his current direction is another story entirely). His strengths are different than most (or all) of the guys I listed, so I'll admit it's an uneasy comparison. At least most of his moves make sense (except the elbow drop).


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Contrarian said:


>


Christ. "CM Drunk" indeed.



> _Thoughts? whats your opinion on Punk's regressing ring-work?_


No idea. But I did not like the way he completely botched Tensai's signature sit out spinebuster on this week's _RAW_.

The rope stuff you can kinda forgive. But botching the other dude's signature? Very bad.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

since day one of his career.

fact.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Totally sand-bagged Tensai*



mblonde09 said:


> Maybe he was pissed off about having to lose clean to fat Albert. And with that stupid claw move, too.


Thats Unprofessional.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Romanista said:


> since day one of his career.
> 
> fact.


WTF that could have left him paralyzed for rest of his life. :no:

Punk needs to learn how to work more carefully.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

His match with Jericho was the best I've ever seen from him. I don't really think he's dropped the ball. He's an amazing wrestler.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

CM Drunk! CM Drunk! CM Drunk!


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

DegenerateXX said:


> His match with Jericho was the best I've ever seen from him. I don't really think he's dropped the ball. He's an amazing wrestler.


His match with cena is his best match ever.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

He has become Increasingly Botchtastic.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Hazaq said:


> He has become Increasingly Botchtastic.


This feud with DB should lit a fire under his ass.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

CM Punk didnt sandbag. Fat Albert is to heavy to lift up


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Other than a few mishaps here and there, nothing's really changed. He's one of the best wrestlers in the company.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk didnt sandbag. Fat Albert is to heavy to lift up


We're not talking about that (even if we were, Punk's own fault for not making sure before the match that he could lift him up). 
We're talking about Punk being incapable of jumping for a finisher.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Phew..You are either
-trolling
-or it's still real to you damn it, because Punk is against Bryan. 
I mean to say Cena carried the match in MITB, wow just wow..


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Masquerade said:


> Phew..You are either
> -trolling
> -or it's still real to you damn it, because Punk is against Bryan.
> I mean to say Cena carried the match in MITB, wow just wow..


Most of us think he did. But I imagine you think Cena gets carried in every match?


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Most of us think he did. But I imagine you think Cena gets carried in every match?


No I do not think that I think he is a solid worker and he can really work a match if he wants.
But Punk is much much better than Cena.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Masquerade said:


> No I do not think that I think he is a solid worker and he can really work a match if he wants.
> But Punk is much much better than Cena.


Cena is far better and shows it daily/nightly.

Punk rarely bothers any more. He's gotten sloppy (refusing to jump on Monday) and it's evident now. Even look at his promos. He just seems like "okay, I'm champ now, they can't push me further so I won't bother pushing myself".


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk didnt sandbag. Fat Albert is to heavy to lift up


???


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't think Punk's in ring work regressed, I think people are finally realizing he isn't as great as they imagined. What made Punk stand out for so long was his heelish gimmick and mic work (which I feel is far overrated, he doesn't even know the alphabet).

But, people got so caught up in the "Summer of Punk" that they completely ignored the fact that there are far more superior wrestlers on the roster. It takes more than mic work and a gimmick to be a successful wrestler and I think people overlook this when the topic of CM Punk comes up.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Cena is far better and shows it daily/nightly.
> 
> Punk rarely bothers any more. He's gotten sloppy (refusing to jump on Monday) and it's evident now. Even look at his promos. He just seems like "okay, I'm champ now, they can't push me further so I won't bother pushing myself".


You accuse the wrong guy. Cena is the one who does not care to sell or work a proper match unless he wants to. Punk's moveset is more open to errors by the way. He does not do 3 moves unlike Cena. You are so wrong. Just because there was a botch regarding Albert does not mean he is worse.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Masquerade said:


> You accuse the wrong guy. Cena is the one who does not care to sell or work a proper match unless he wants to. Punk's moveset is more open to errors by the way. He does not do 3 moves unlike Cena. You are so wrong. Just because there was a botch regarding Albert does not mean he is worse.


Cena sold Albert's claw and green mist very well. Punk sandbagged him.
Cena does many moves other than three moves.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Cena sold Albert's claw and green mist very well. Punk sandbagged him.
> Cena does many moves other than three moves.


Cena fans should not be talking about wrestling skills. Punk is a Great wrestler not excellent but great. Watch his matches in the indies he has a great set of moves that looks Painful. He's just tired get over it, atleast he puts on good/great matches unlike other wretlers. He's not Miz in the ring to say that he needs more than mic skills, charisma etc.


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

He's burnt out. He wanted to leave remember? WWE brought him back and gave him a massive push. He wrestles week in week out, plus all the house shows.

He is in pain, hurt, has a bunch of injuries and wanted time off, and never recieved.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Masquerade said:


> No I do not think that I think he is a solid worker and he can really work a match if he wants.
> But Punk is much much better than Cena.


Punk isn't really that much better than Cena at wrestling. Cena didn't carry that match though, the match wouldn't have been so good if he did.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

How the fucking hell is Chaotic Forces still arguing? Dude, what did CM Punk do to you?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

CM Punk is the better wrestler than John Cena and it's not close but neither man was carried in their MITB or other encounters. They have a natural chemistry few people have with each other. That and Cena has improved MASSIVELY since his first World title win.


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

Cena has more cardio and better execution than Punk. Whether or not he's the better wrestler I'm not too sure. Both guys have had great matches, Cena botches less but Punk has an athleticism advantage (and the fact that he puts his body on the line severely).


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> Cena fans should not be talking about wrestling skills. Punk is a Great wrestler not excellent but great. Watch his matches in the indies he has a great set of moves that looks Painful. He's just tired get over it, atleast he puts on good/great matches unlike other wretlers. He's not Miz in the ring to say that he needs more than mic skills, charisma etc.


Yes... in the indies. When he had to work hard. I'm not a fan of Cena (though I admit, I do laugh at times when he smiles and pisses off all the people who hate him) but he cares more than Punk does, that much is evident.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*CM Punk calling spots.*

Jesus even the stupid marks can see that in every Punk's match he obvious calls the spot to his opponets. This is so unprofessional, look at Ziggler he does the spot-calling best.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

*Arrive*

*Oh look a CM Punk hate thread*

*Leave*


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Jesus even the stupid marks can see that in every Punk's match he obvious calls the spot to his opponets. This is so unprofessional, look at Ziggler he does the spot-calling best.


You'll notice all of them doing it if you pay close enough attention, but yes, Punk doesn't do a very good job of hiding it.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

Im not a CM Punk hater you retard.


----------



## BennyBackBreaker (May 10, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

Is it not traditional for heels to call spots? Or is that just when a new face is still pretty green?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

His spot calling isn't that noticeable. I think you just made this thread to wind people up


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

Man the CM Punk hate is ridiculous now. Punk is just the next victim in a long line of people the IWC begs to be pushed, then turns on once it's no longer cool to cheer the underdog


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



BennyBackBreaker said:


> Is it not traditional for heels to call spots? Or is that just when a new face is still pretty green?


Traditionally it is either the heel or the veteran.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



Couch said:


> Man the CM Punk hate is ridiculous now. Punk is just the next victim in a long line of people the IWC begs to be pushed, then turns on once it's no longer cool to cheer the underdog


Agree, it's becoming a joke.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

I'll point out any flaw I can see in him but I can't say I've noticed it... Can you get some videos?


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Jesus even the stupid marks can see that in every Punk's match he obvious calls the spot to his opponets. This is so unprofessional, look at Ziggler he does the spot-calling best.


You Got Any videos.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



deadmanwatching said:


> You Got Any videos.


You don't watch RAW or you are cool and u watch UFC? 

and .. *WHY WHEN SOMEBODY IS CONFUSED WITH WRESTLERS WORK THE TREAD IS TURNED INTO HATE THREAD?*

On-topic: Calling spots is a wrestling secret but CM Punk exposes it almost every time when he is in the ring corner.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

Everyone talks too much!!!

*cue guitar riff and Taker grabbing HBK by the throat.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> You don't watch RAW or you are cool and u watch UFC?
> 
> and .. *WHY WHEN SOMEBODY IS CONFUSED WITH WRESTLERS WORK THE TREAD IS TURNED INTO HATE THREAD?*
> 
> On-topic: Calling spots is a wrestling secret but CM Punk exposes it almost every time when he is in the ring corner.


So do you have videos or not?


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> I'll point out any flaw I can see in him but I can't say I've noticed it... Can you get some videos?





deadmanwatching said:


> You Got Any videos.


Never watched botchamania?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



-Extra- said:


> *Arrive*
> 
> *Oh look a CM Punk hate thread*
> 
> *Leave*


Exactly this.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



Virgil_85 said:


> Never watched botchamania?


I don't remember him being in the "everyone talks too much" bit. Unless I missed it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

It's obvious at times, but it's never really bothered me. I think it's kinda funny at times.


----------



## BennyBackBreaker (May 10, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

If you know to look for it you will notice anybody calling spots, remember back when everybody used to call Orton "Mr Rest-hold"? What do you think they were doing during those rest-holds?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



BennyBackBreaker said:


> If you know to look for it you will notice anybody calling spots, remember back when everybody used to call Orton "Mr Rest-hold"?* What do you think they were doing during those rest-holds?*


Making the crowd fall asleep?


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



Couch said:


> Man the CM Punk hate is ridiculous now. Punk is just the next victim in a long line of people the IWC begs to be pushed, then turns on once it's no longer cool to cheer the underdog


The people who promote the new cool guy and then who hate him once he gets big aren't the same people. The "IWC" is not a thing, it's just a collection of people.

Here's roughly how it works.

A small minority gets excited about some new indie wrestler. They go on sites like wrestlingforum and talk about how awesome he is and anybody who is a "true" wrestling fan will support him, blah, blah, blah.

At the beginning of the rise the only people who care enough to post about the new wrestler are the ones who love the new guy and thing he's the best ever. Everybody else doesn't know or doesn't care.

Then the new guy gets the big push and becomes huge. Now all the posters on a board like this know about him. And it's the ones who have the strongest dislike that have the motivation to write about how much he sucks.

So it looks like the "IWC" went from loving to hating their new guy. But that's not true. It's two separate groups of people.

And the first group of supporters who hyped the new indie guy have typically moved on to a newer, fresher new guy. Cause what they enjoy is seeing the rise of the new guy and hyping him. 

Complaining that the IWC keeps changing its mind is silly. It's like meeting an American who loves Obama, and then meeting another American who hates Obama the next day-- and getting angry that "America" keeps changing its mind.

When something is relatively unknown, you mainly hear good things from their supporters. Cause almost nobody spends their free time bad mouthing obscure, unknown things (wrestlers, bands, movies, etc, etc). But lots of people enjoy discovering something new and unknown and spreading the word about how awesome the new (wrestler, movie, book, band, restaurant, etc, etc) is.

It's the standard hype cycle we see in many, many different industries.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



stonefort said:


> The people who promote the new cool guy and then who hate him once he gets big aren't the same people. The "IWC" is not a thing, it's just a collection of people.
> 
> Here's roughly how it works.
> 
> ...


yep, expect Dean Ambrose to become the next hero/villain soon.

I still laugh when people still think of the IWC as some collective hive mind, the quickest glance at this or any other wrestling forum instantly shows a wide varied group of people who can't agree on anything, and obsessed with arguing the minutiae of every single detail of even the most throwaway segments and shows.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

It's easy to see everybody call spots, not just Punk. Any time they're in a rest hold, in the corner, or both on the mat it's plain as day. Rhodes is guilty of it and Cena is another one that makes it obvious. Who cares?


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



Virgil_85 said:


> Never watched botchamania?


Do you got any videos brah or thread fail


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

He's been champion since Survivor Series. Right now he's getting at that point where his body is burned out so I don't blame him if he starts gasing in his match and getting sloopy. Guys like Orton and Batista have expressed in the past that being champion in WWE burns you out. John Cena hasn't said because he's a boyscout but he's probably dying and shortening his career little by little by not taking breaks.


----------



## BennyBackBreaker (May 10, 2012)

nobody else ever makes mistakes, that why CM Punk looks so sloppy.


----------



## Rust in Peace (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

Cena's spot calling is way more noticeable


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



-Extra- said:


> *Arrive*
> 
> *Oh look a CM Punk hate thread*
> 
> *Leave*


^^ This. I won't even bother reading it anymore.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Cena sold Albert's claw and green mist very well. Punk sandbagged him.
> Cena does many moves other than three moves.


He sells without effort. He screams in a way that he just screams in order to fulfill selling but in reality it looks like shit. I do not know if you are trolling or pro-cena fan.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Punk isn't really that much better than Cena at wrestling. Cena didn't carry that match though, the match wouldn't have been so good if he did.


punk is really that much better than Cena at wrestling.
I mean is this the new trend around here, every smark saying Cena is better worker ?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Masquerade said:


> He sells without effort. He screams in a way that he just screams in order to fulfill selling but in reality it looks like shit. I do not know if you are trolling or pro-cena fan.


You missed the RAW match. Watch it with him against Tensai.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Cena is infact better worker than punk at this point. He did carry the MITB match.

I dont like cena at all but I'll give him credit where deserves it.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

I don't think I have ever heard Punk calls a spot.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> You missed the RAW match. Watch it with him against Tensai.


I am talking about that match. Get cena's cock out of your ass


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk>>>>>>Cena idiots


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



Rust in Peace said:


> Cena's spot calling is way more noticeable


You can hear Cena calling spots almost every match, which is surprising considering the lack of spots in most Cena matches *insert troll face*

But anywho, I can't say I've actually heard Punk call a spot. 

I miss the old days when if the camera would catch somebody calling a spot JR would chime up with "look at him trash talking whilst he's got him in a headlock".


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

Does it really matter if spot calling is noticeable??? just shut up and enjoy the matches


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



The Enforcer said:


> It's easy to see everybody call spots, not just Punk. Any time they're in a rest hold, in the corner, or both on the mat it's plain as day. Rhodes is guilty of it and Cena is another one that makes it obvious. Who cares?


I'd say this pretty much sums it up, it's only really noticeable if you're looking for it. I'm sure the majority of fans don't notice and if they do notice they really don't give a shit!


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

I only ever notice CM Punk call his finish, which is always kinda cute to me, like a Japanese wrestler calling his finisher before he hits it. TIGER DRIVER '98!

Edit, to cheer everyone up, here is the real master of calling moves, Chuck Taylor: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wsbibukjh4


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

I hate Punk, but seriously there is a lot of people who do this, and even if punk does it (and yes he call spots, just the ignorant marks deny this), is not big deal, it arent that obvious, if you want to bash punk there are quite a lot of things to bash the guy ring skills wise.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Mr Eagles said:


> Punk>>>>>>Cena idiots


Not in ring skills, Punk is a mediocre wrestler for his size

Obviously punk is more athletic but he is sloopy, cena may have just 5 moves, but he executes them well, punk fans know that punk moves dont look good, but he has "good psychology and he tells a story", same excuses. Plus cena has never been self proclaimed "Best in the World".

Please some Punk mark, post a list longer than this of Cena botches



Romanista said:


> since day one of his career.
> 
> fact.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Punk was always crap. Maybe Cena was carrying him so u didnt notice as much last year.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

I have never noticed a spot call from a single wrestler. I guess I am unprofessional.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

*Stupid Thread.
I never look for these things because Im watching the wrestling.
Try it sometime.*


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

If you think CM Punk's spot calling is loud, just look at Cena. Pretty much every match he has you can hear multiple spots being called by him.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't wait to see this same exact thread in 6 months but instead of Punk it will be about Daniel Bryan.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

This is getting ridiculous now. Maybe the mods shoulds simply create a couple of Punk threads and sticky them - one for Punk marks/fans and one for the haters. As for the topic, I've seen HHH and Jericho do the same thing. You can't hear the calls, but you can sometimes notice that they're clearly talking into the opponents ear.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

Awwwww, another CM Punk bitch thread. Must be so tough for you seeing Punk as champ for over 6 months now.

BEST IN THE WORLD.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

Any chance of CM Punk sticky thread yet, mods?

Everyone calls spots and if you really concentrate and watch REAL closely you will notice it. Or you can just watch the wrestling show and attempt to enjoy it, your choice really.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



kimino said:


> I hate Punk, but seriously there is a lot of people who do this, and even if punk does it (and yes he call spots, just the ignorant marks deny this), is not big deal, it arent that obvious, if you want to bash punk *there are quite a lot of things to bash the guy ring skills wise.*


If you're a clueless fool, yeah. The people who know what they're talking about, know there's nothing wrong with his ring work.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> *Most of us think he did*. But I imagine you think Cena gets carried in every match?


No "most of us" don't - it's just the idiots that think that.



Vyed said:


> Cena is infact better worker than punk at this point. *He did carry the MITB match.*
> I dont like cena at all but I'll give him credit where deserves it.


See above.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

C.M. Punk is non-athletic.
John Cena is not crisp & his execution is poor.

That's pretty much the extent of it. But in WWE, being the best in-ring worker is like the last thing that matters. If you can talk & you can sell merchandise, which they both can and do, then you're fine.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Deebow said:


> I can't wait to see this same exact thread in 6 months but instead of Punk it will be about Daniel Bryan.



Bryan is actually a better wrestler than Punk. However the problem with Punk is that his mark label him as some type of wrestling god in the ring, which is not true. That's not saying he's bad by any means, but he's overrated in the ring. 6 years ago people were flacking on Cena in the ring. Cena is not ring artist by any stretch, but he is better than what the haters give him credit for and you don't see much of the Cena cant wrestle tread anymore. When it comes to Daniel Bryan, when a wrestler is one of the most talked about, especially if they are well liked, people do tend to build them up bigger than what they actually are. I enjoy Daniel Bryan's work, but im not going to call him the greatest thing since slice bread, but IMO he is clearly better than Punk.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

lol @ Cena being much better than Punk and carrying the MITB match. No. Cena is not good enough to carry anyone to a match that good. Especially someone he is supposedly much better than. They both did well, stfu and give credit where credit's due.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

An awesome match like MITB requires 2 people to put on an equally awesome performance. Nobody carried anybody.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

The only reasons I can see to actively complain about Punk's in-ring skills are:
1)His superfans who claim he's the best
2)His gimmick that boils down to "I'm the best wrestler." 

It's mostly #2, since there's nothing else to him at this point. 
Otherwise, Punk would be average enough that I wouldn't have an issue.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

^That's kinda my problem as well. If your gimmick (i know it's just that) is going to be 'Best In The World' then you can't leave yourself open to obvious criticism. I think Punk is burnt out at this point. It's not so much that he has regressed but that he hasn't moved forward. This is a crucial time for him, being in the spot he is. He has a great opportunity to prove his worth and it sort of feels like he's letting that slip away somewhat. Almost like he has become complacent, or maybe defeatist in regards to the fact that he's not the main event and his is only a temporary position. Maybe fighting his way to the top made him hungrier but now that he has got there he feels the job is done. I don't know what it is, i would definitely consider the fact he is fatigued but that doesn't explain everything.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Uh no. Its because he's the WWE champion but he's still being booked in a secondary storyline that isn't being given any importance. He's doing what he can with it.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*

*Well obviously when you look for the spots where the wrestlers call the match, then you'll find them. *


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk calling spots.*



A-C-P said:


> Any chance of CM Punk sticky thread yet, mods?
> 
> Everyone calls spots and if you really concentrate and watch REAL closely you will notice it. Or you can just watch the wrestling show and attempt to enjoy it, your choice really.


Pretty much this...

Anyone who is somewhat observant and has seen enough wrestling can attest that they have noticed this happening with most wrestlers who can call spots mid match. Many of the greats, flair, austin, hbk, taker etc i can recall matches I saw an obvious spot call, like when a guy does an irish whip from the corner and says the spot as he comes in to whip him, its noticable but the wrestling fan in me quickly ignores it...

So with That being said complaining about something most skilled guys do because hes a "little loud" is splitting hairs. Honestly whats a better scenario anyway?.. the guy actually hears the spot call and a couple smarks notice or the guy misses the spot entirely and someone gets hurt? 

So basically threadfail....Edit: its not a thread anymore it got merged...doesnt make any less of a failure...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Masquerade said:


> I am talking about that match. Get cena's cock out of your ass


No, thank you.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

CM Punk reminds me the 2005 Cena... he took the title from JBL (ADR) and had a long title reign, Jericho jobbed for him and then he defeated every main eventers including Angle and HBK.

finally people had enough of him, he got booed everywhere he goes and people cheer for a heel, Edge to take the title off him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Romanista said:


> CM Punk reminds me the 2005 Cena... he took the title from JBL (ADR) and had a long title reign, Jericho jobbed for him and *then he defeated every main eventers including Angle and HBK.*
> 
> *finally people had enough of him, he got booed everywhere he goes and people cheer for a heel, Edge to take the title off him.*


None of that has happened and you can't even compare Del Rio to JBL. JBL was 30x better of a character, even if they're slightly similar. And their reigns were completely different too.

And Jericho's 'jobbed' for Heath Slater too, keep that in mind.


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

I do not regret so much his in-ring ability, maybe the guy calls too loudly the spots, but he isn't the worst.
Also I didn't understand why he sand-bagged Bernard, but I guess was miscommunication


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

He is a bit sloppy but has good in-ring psychology.


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

He was never that good, he can work a microphone like no other but his work is completely overhyped and punk just tries to do alot of stuff that he isn't good enough to do and alot of it comes off as sloppy.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

For Pete's sake. Firstly, pretty much all wrestlers call spots at some point, you do hear it here and there if you are listening for it (why you are doing this is beyond me, it's just being pernickety unnecessarily) what is your point exactly? So what. It doesn't bother me in the slightest because I have accepted that wrestling isn't 100% real and some of what they are doing (even though they are highly trained professionals, lol) is choreographed/prepared/organised. It's that simple. They have to let each other know what is going on so that it is safe. 

Secondly, Punk isn't the best technical wrestler in the world, no, but it's a freakin' gimmick guys! Why don't some of you realise that? It's irritating. Just like Cena wasn't the doctor of thuganomics, Lawler isn't actually a king, Orton isn't a viper that is about to coil lol... A gimmick is what it is. He sells it well, you cannot argue with that and that's what he is there for.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

He's not the best and he does come off as sloppy at times, but for the most part I've find most of his matches entertaining.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

immune to fear said:


> I do not regret so much his in-ring ability, maybe the guy calls too loudly the spots, but he isn't the worst.
> *Also I didn't understand why he sand-bagged Bernard*, but I guess was miscommunication


Thats what i was wondering too.


----------

